
Low Power NB-IoT on STM32 Blue Pill with Apache Mynewt and Embedded Rust - lupyuen
https://medium.com/@ly.lee/low-power-nb-iot-on-stm32-blue-pill-with-apache-mynewt-and-embedded-rust-cef5a3ecdd90
======
lupyuen
Creating a Low Power IoT Device needs a lot of optimisation... STM32
microcontroller, Quectel NB-IoT module, Apache_Mynewt OS, Embedded Rust
application... Find out how I did it

